

Ask HN: I am underpaid. Am I? - devendramistri

Hi All,<p>When I started working as a QA Engineer(Telecom products, in The India) way back in 2006 July I used to get $60 a month. Yes Its just $2 a day. And I know why.<p>When I passed out from college holding a degree in Information Technology. I was not fitting into the entry criteria for most of the companies and the reason was my percentage in 12th exam. It was just 51% with 4 number grace in physics. I had no idea about almost all the subjects that I studied in college, EXCEPT networking and JAVA. By the way I was good at JAVA.<p>Though I got my job as a QA Engineer, I used to do networking and Unix stuff to feel better at work place.<p>Till Dec 2008 my salary was incremented to $300 a month. Because I joined a finance project team and was doing Selenium automation. Due to this I was now part of some techies. I started working of some JAVA projects back home and learnt Web Development. and this pulled me to write some code that helps in testing, like DB comparison, data loading etc.<p>When I changed my job after 3 and half years in 2009 I was at $400/month. And my new salary was $500/month.<p>Since I already started automation and started writing innovative solutions for testing I got good hikes in my second company and I left it in 2011. I was getting $700/month.<p>Now in 2013 after my first hike in my current company I am getting $1200/month.<p>I strongly believe that I am still underpaid, because the kind of skill set I have and the work that I do is helping hundreds of people to make their life easy. I am 6+ years experienced now.<p>I am a Test Automation engineer, and I know JAVA, Perl, Python, Grails, Django, JS, VBScript, CSS.<p>What you say?
======
claudiug
say about what?

you have 6 years of experience, most of them in qa. I don't know if your a
decent developer. So, maybe try management position. Give us the Github link
with some projects in grails/Django. And please, don't use java and css :) Is
like kitchen sink

